# Santa Visits Mo Early This Year...



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

I awoke with a start,
And heard such a clatter,
I ran to the window,
To see _what _was the matter.

The screaming of chain saws,
The roar of a chipper,
If _that _ain't Santa Claus,
Then I'm Jack the Ripper.

Still half in a doze,
Mo crossed his own street,
And spied four amigos,
Who soon, he would meet.

"Buenos Dias Amigos",
Mo hollers their way,
"'Tis firewood Mo seeks,
In my 'hood, this fine day".

"Si, mi amigos have wood",
Hefe 'splained as Mo stood,
Said he'd cut it, and buck it,
And lug it to Mo's,
So over, and over,
And over, it goes...

... about a cord of big white oak rounds, total. Here's some pics...


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

I rolled these from the curb to the back yard. Next they go down the hill. It was like bowling down my yard trees with big firewood rounds.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's where they came to rest. This was pretty exciting. Those puppies were heavy and had some serious momentum. I could almost imagine some Medieval castle using these to fend off an attack. I couldn't believe what they did to a couple of my yard trees when they managed to manuever around the bumpers I placed in front of them. At least they didn't _take out_ my Mosquito Magnet.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out what a fresh cut White Oak round does to grass after less than 24 hours.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's how it all started...

Suited up and ready to roll...


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

And up he goes...


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

And goes...


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

And goes some more.
He's up there, although it's hard to see him.
This guy has huevos the size of melons.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's an action shot with the new telephoto lens.
That big branch is falling.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 19, 2006)

And zooming in a little closer.
This guy makes it look pretty easy.
I'd bet he's around 50 feet up.
And that limb probably weights as much as a small motorcycle.
Didn't Eric say to keep both hands on the chainsaw?
Hopefully, it has an inertial chain brake.


----------



## DonCT (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't you love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2006)

We now know for sure which side of the immigrant arguement Mo will come down on.


----------



## Todd (Jul 20, 2006)

That guy better have a good life insurance policy! I bet it would be hard to get insurance with that profession. It's amazing the balls these guys have!

Is that your HH in the background of those Oak rounds? Lucky one didn't hit it.


----------



## scfa99 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mo thanks for the laughs, great poem.  anything exchange hands.  coronas, cash?


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 20, 2006)

Todd, The HH is to the right of the cluster of rounds. I think you're seeing my traditional row from the pre-HH era.  No chance of hitting the HH. It was just to the right of the 'foul line'. I had a couple rolls run into the row, but no damage occurred.

SCFA, Cost me four Coca Cola's, but no pesos.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 21, 2006)

Christmas in July?


----------



## Mo Heat (Jul 21, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Christmas in July?



Santa is apparently working in the off season. I think the elves reorganized the workshop and created a new 'Fullfillment Dept' to avoid the predictable year-end crunch.


----------

